# Profibus DP auf Bacnet?



## eYe (13 Januar 2009)

Moin,

wir haben einen Kunden der möchte die Daten von unserem Profibus aus sein Bacnet aufegschaltet bekommen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Bacnet und kann mir jemand ein Gateway Profibus Slave auf Bacnet Slave empfehlen?

thx, eYe


----------



## eYe (13 Januar 2009)

> Erstmals vorgestellt wird Simatic S7 300 mit BACnet-Kommunikation als Bindeglied zur elektrischen Energieverteilung und der Industrieautomation.



Quelle: http://www.innovations-report.de/html/berichte/messenachrichten/bericht-104198.html


Hat jemand diese S7 300 schonmal gesehen?


----------



## uncle_tom (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Trane verwendet zur Anbindung von SPS-Steuerungen etc. an ihre Kältemaschinen ein Universalgateway von MBS.

Hier gibt´s auf jeden Fall die Variante Bacnet/Profibus.

http://www.mbs-software.de/deutsch/universal-gateways_deutsch.htm


Bzgl. Bacnetfähige S7 hab ich noch folgendes gefunden

Link Desigo S7 - Light&Building 2008

Die S7 Integration in das Desigo-System gibt´s ja schon länger, das ganze läuft aber auf PC-Ebene via OPC-Server und Simatic-Net.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es eine direkte Bacnet-Anschaltung für die S7-300 gibt.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## SBC-User (14 Januar 2009)

zum thema bacnet, wäre es recht einfach wenn du für dir ne bacnet fähige cpu zulegst, die den profibus kann (saia pcd3.m6540 z.B.) bin mir nicht sicher ob die wagos und beckhoffs schon brauchbare hardware am markt haben,

ansonsten kannst du mal bei meks anfragen, da gibt es ne universal-gateway die im grunde alle gängigen protokolle umwandeln kann (hatte das damals für ne sbus/p90(z-bus)-gateway benötigt)


----------



## eYe (15 Januar 2009)

Andere Steuerung außer S7 ist leider nicht möglich, habe einige Firmen gezüglich eines Gateways angeschrieben und bisher von Kieback & Peter und von MBS eine positive Antwort erhalten.
Werde dann mal die Preise und Lieferzeit checken es dem Kunden auf den Tisch legen 

Danke für die Hilfe, eYe


----------



## o_prang (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo eYe,

ich weiß nicht ob Dein Problem noch aktiv ist.
Allerdings habe ich eine Gateway für Dich, mit dem Du es sicher machen kannst. Und zwar die Data Station Plus. Dort sind Treiber für Siemens und Bacnetintegriert. Dann kannst Du für jede SPS die Bytes in induviduell von einer CPU zur nächsten schieben. Dauert ca. 15min zur Projektierung. Und geht sicher.
Hier ein Link: http://www.wachendorff.de/wp/pgr_gpw_dsp_dsp.html


----------



## eYe (11 Februar 2009)

Ja danke, Thema ist noch aktuell.

Bzw. ich mußte erstmal wissen ob es geeignete Gateways gibt, wenn wir den Auftrag bekommen werde ich auch hier nochmal anfragen. Bisher liege ich bei ca 4000€ für lächerliche 100 Datenpunkte...


----------



## A.Hirner (3 November 2009)

Hallo eYe,

wir stehen vor dem selben Thema. Welche der angeführten Lösungmöglichkeiten hätten sich denn jetzt am effizientesten dargestellt?

Bin sehr dankbar über raschen Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------

